# Dogs banned from all costa de sol beaches this summer



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Dogs to be banned from ALL Costa del Sol beaches this summer | Spain's Latest News

Not sure if this affects anyone on here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a joke!! Our local beach has a ban on dogs throughout the summer. It is very popular with Spanish families who come from Estepona or inland for the day with mum, dad, children, cousins, granny, auntie etc. and the family dog. I can't see a ruling from the JdA changing anything.
When it's very hot we walk our two dogs before sunrise, sometimes in the campo, sometimes on a small part of the beach we have to cross to get to a leafy quiet lane. No-one is around apart from a couple of fishermen, sometimes with their dogs. We do the same in the evenings around sunset. We take poo bags and the dogs are on leads. The police rarely come to the beach but when they do they ignore dogs.
It's the law so we observe it but I can't see many people doing that....
Our dogs run free in our garden....the law states they must be on a lead and muzzled in public places. Occasionally when there is no-one around at seven in the morning in the campo we'll let them off the lead but always with a close eye on them in case some early morning rambler rounds a corner and sees two large dogs approaching off the lead....
It's about being responsible and considerate, really.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> That's a joke!! Our local beach has a ban on dogs throughout the summer. It is very popular with Spanish families who come from Estepona or inland for the day with mum, dad, children, cousins, granny, auntie etc. and the family dog. I can't see a ruling from the JdA changing anything.
> When it's very hot we walk our two dogs before sunrise, sometimes in the campo, sometimes on a small part of the beach we have to cross to get to a leafy quiet lane. No-one is around apart from a couple of fishermen, sometimes with their dogs. We do the same in the evenings around sunset. We take poo bags and the dogs are on leads. The police rarely come to the beach but when they do they ignore dogs.
> It's the law so we observe it but I can't see many people doing that....
> Our dogs run free in our garden....the law states they must be on a lead and muzzled in public places. Occasionally when there is no-one around at seven in the morning in the campo we'll let them off the lead but always with a close eye on them in case some early morning rambler rounds a corner and sees two large dogs approaching off the lead....
> It's about being responsible and considerate, really.



Yep

That the issue, many folks as in the UK, dont clean up after there dogs, have no control.

Shame on them for ruining the fun for the rest


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Pah! I don't listen to that rubbish.... I walk my dog on the beach most days of the year, be summer or winter and he behaves better than some people I have seen, leaving all sort of rubbish behind, if they allow pigs and their rubbish.... how come I can't take my dog? ein?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've mixed feelings about this.

It's all very well for responsible people (like all of us) who clean up after our dogs (we all do - don't we?) and keep them under control but many people are not like that and will allow their dogs to run riot and mess on a beach where families with young children are eating, swimming, digging in the sand - just doing what kids do on the beach. 

Probably best to have a blanket ban TBH.

BTW people in the UK are MUCH better at cleaning up after their dogs than they are in Spain.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I am always pleased to see people with dogs collecting the small piles of poo in plastic bags as they walk along.

However I am somewhat disturbed when I see those who do this yet don't have any pets with them...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a ban on horses, I wonder? Our beach is a regular spot for local riders in summer and winter and they do not carry poo bags, or I suppose with horses it should be sacks.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I must admit I have seen many (in Oz) look the other way as their dog runs loose and stops to poop as if they can ignore it if they don't actually see it. It only takes one bad encounter to applaud this decision. If everyone did the right thing no-one would care but stepping on poop in bare feet is most unpleasant!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Is there a ban on horses, I wonder? Our beach is a regular spot for local riders in summer and winter and they do not carry poo bags, or I suppose with horses it should be sacks.


Plenty of horses on the beach here


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Plenty of horses on the beach here


Weston-Super-Mare??

(Pun intended....)


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I must admit the only real thing that gets my steam up here in sunny spain is dog crap!!big dog piles little dog turds, here in our urb there are 76 dogs,but not even a third of the owners pickup after their pooches,in our street we deliver dog crap free house to anyone we witness leaving their pooches deposits on the pavements usually half a bucket does the trick,I have been threatened a few times but I have a thick skin, at home in Australia we had a wonderful doggy beach open all year round, any one caught not pickining up their pooch deposits 200$ fine on the spot,pooch owners please pick up the poo <Or I will be round with my bucket lol


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a path where I used to walk my R.R. and it used to incense me that whilst I could be fined for not picking up, there were times when we cold not walk the path for the amount of horse sh*t on it, all left with impunity. 
Additionally, at the end of the path was a field which, prior to me being a right Royal pain in the arse to my M.P., Local & district Councillors, R.S.P.C.A., Police & local media amongst others, was used as a toilet by the Pikeys that at that time were allowed to temporarily reside there - again without sanction.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Is there a ban on horses, I wonder? Our beach is a regular spot for local riders in summer and winter and they do not carry poo bags, or I suppose with horses it should be sacks.


Yes but unlike dogs they do not spend the bulk of the time (when away from their home) pissing over anything that doesn't move.
Now home many owners pick that up ?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

VFR said:


> Yes but unlike dogs they do not spend the bulk of the time (when away from their home) pissing over anything that doesn't move.)


But when they do.......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> Yes but unlike dogs they do not spend the bulk of the time (when away from their home) pissing over anything that doesn't move.
> Now home many owners pick that up ?


In some countries I've lived in, both men and dogs piss freely in the street.
Central London on Monday mornings literally stinks of piss. Human not canine.


----------

